# Help me with picking out new goggles please



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm trying to pick out some new goggles and need some opinions. I'm looking to spend around 100, a little more if its worth it. Right now I've narrowed down my choices to the Smith Phenom, Zeal Detonators, Dragon DX, and Electric EG1's.
All meet pretty much what I want, but right now I'm leaning towards buying the zeals with the ZB-13 lens. They come with a free hardcase if you order from snowshack.
Can you guys give me your opinions/reviews of these, or better ones, to help me decide which.
Also, if you guys know of where I can get a super good deal on any of these, that would help.


Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

well im new to this as well but if you want to be on a budget and get quality get some Oakley (X)-frames X being replaced by another letter. such as E, n what not. let me get ya a link 
Mens Oakley Snow Goggles - Oakley goggles for men available at the online Oakley store
i like the A-frames. you can order them in many differnt color designes and get them polarized and what not. =D hope that helps


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I was very close to getting those Zeals but I ended up going with the Vonzipper Feenom's. They fit my face the best and had all the features I was looking for. My final 3 were the VZ Feenom's, Zeal Detonator and Smith Phenom. All are awesome all have spherical lenses and all are helmet compatible. Try them on and see which feel the best and take it from there


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

you can get some real nice von zipper feenom ones off sierrasnowboarding
right now. for only $50.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't forget to check out spy optics. I love the ones I bought this season, and from what I can tell it's very easy to find new lenses for them, I couldn't find new lenses for my Zeals (which were also good goggles).


----------

